# Building a Tandem...



## Jack_vdBerg (29 Aug 2019)

Hi everybody...

I have a simple question which I suspect is not going to be an easy answer... If I wanted to create a tandem out of two bikes, and I had to get the two sets of cranks synced up; what would be the best sort of idea? 
If I use two bikes with similar sort of gearing and chainrings on the front, what would be the best way to do it, considering that if I build this it will be for my wife and myself. (She is not a huge cycling fan and I am using my bike every day) so there are already two levels of fitness there. 
would it be better to use the middle chainring of a three sprocket chainring to connect the two bikes, then use the smallest chainring on the rear bike to get the gearing anywhere sort of what I would want it to be or what... included is a very unrealistic drawing for an example...


----------



## stewie griffin (29 Aug 2019)

If I were making one from "bits" I'd probably use the largest sprocket of two typical old three speed MTBs to connect front & back (obviously the same amount of teeth!) then use the remaining middle & small chainring on the back coupled with the best compromise cassette, some low gears being the priority.
That's assuming it's for a bit of fun, if you've read my tandem thread you'll have seen me & the missis are managing with only a four speed hub & it's OK for gentle climbs (I can work out the gear inches if you're interested?) I simply bought the largest rear sprocket I could get hold of as I knew it wouldn't be low enough.


----------



## Tigerbiten (30 Aug 2019)

Sheldon Brown has a good how-to article on home-built tandams here -> https://www.sheldonbrown.com/tandem-build.html

Luck .........


----------



## fixedfixer (4 Oct 2019)

Bit late into this thread, but Atomic Zombie Link have plan for tandem bikes. You might get some ideas from there.


----------



## Banburybikeman (3 Nov 2019)

I want carbon chainsets on my tandem, but off-the-shelf ones are stupidly expensive. Could I use the inner of the stoker's triple chainset for the timing chain with the middle & outer going to the rear? (I realise I might have to use spacers to stop the two chains touching).


----------



## Shrimpy (15 Aug 2020)

Yes you can.


----------

